# so excited!



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I posted a few months ago about possibly getting another dog. I was contemplating on whether or not to adopt or try rescue. I have still been trying to make my mind up when it happened. I came across a dog that I fell in love with. Her name is Lady and she is a yellow lab about 1 year old. I have submitted an application and now I sit here nervously and excited. I need something to take my mind away from constantly looking at my bb to see if the rescue service has emailed back!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She'll be one lucky Lady. Hope you get her.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

SHES AVAILABLE STILL!!!! 

The rescuer will be contacting me shortly! 

:heartbeat:greenboun:woot2:


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh how exciting. Chloe's getting a sister  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations!! Keep us posted.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thats so exciting, Cant wait for pics!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you! We are meeting Lady tomorrow morning (Chloe's coming to meet her too!). Fingers crossed everything goes as planned!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray the meet and greet goes well. And that everyone falls in love. Do you have some pictures of her?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Just checking in to see how it went today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How exciting, looking forward to the update and hearing more about her. Hope you'll include pictures.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Today went really well! I met Lady and played outside with her. I got a bit of history on her. She was surrendered by a women who witnessed her boyfriend kick her for stealing his bacon. Lady had only lived with that women for a month. Prior to that she was with a family that had no time for her. She was kept in a cage for at least 12 hours a day. Lady lacks some socialization and manners... all of which I am willing to work with her. 

After Lady and I hit it off, we introduced her to Chloe. They loved playing with each other in the snow. They were both on leashes and Lady show no signs of aggression. She does play a little rough but I think that is due to her lack of socialization. Chloe was really patient with her. 

So.... SHES MINE!!!!! Shes coming home tomorrow night after work!!!!

I posted a picture of her below

:--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Congratulations, Chloe will be a great sister and teach her the ropes in no time. And thank you for finally giving her a mommy and real love in her furever home. Is she getting a new name?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Krys! said:


> She was surrendered by a women who witnessed her boyfriend kick her for stealing his bacon.


I would have kicked the boyfriend out.... lucky you though and lucky Lady.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Congratulations, Chloe will be a great sister and teach her the ropes in no time. And thank you for finally giving her a mommy and real love in her furever home. Is she getting a new name?


Thank you! Im both excited and nervous. I hope Chloe adjusts ok... I think that it my biggest concern right now. 

I have been considering changing her name. Her "real" name is charlie but the rescue changed it to "Lady". The rescue didnt want to confuse people with her name and gender. She doesnt seem to fit a "Charlie" or a "Lady". I havent settled on a new name yet... I'm actually looking up females names on the internet. Any suggestions?


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I would have kicked the boyfriend out.... lucky you though and lucky Lady.


Me too!! Poor thing has had a bit of a rough beginning to this life. I plan on spoiling her and loving her to bits.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Hmmmm...
How about:

Hope
Grace
Ashley
Addison (Addie for short)

She looks like a Hope to me..
Whatever you choose will be perfect and she and Chloe will be the best of friends.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Hmmmm...
> How about:
> 
> Hope
> ...


Thank you for your support!!! I hope they will be best friends. 

I really like Hope and Addison


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

*Introducing Charlie!!!*

Today is Charlie's Gotcha Day! The girls had a great time playing in back yard, rolling in mud and getting to know each other. Charlie is very sweet, kind and loving dog. She knows some basic commands (sit, down, paw). She goes into her crate without even a whimper. After 9pm I decided to keep the dogs inside since it was raining and they had been out there for two hours playing. Just before bed she was begging to go out. I caved and let Charlie out only. The poor thing had the runs! I felt so bad for her but bless her for holding it and letting me know that she had to go outside. 

I gave the dogs a bath. I thought I would do Chloe first then Charlie... well Charlie had a different idea. I turned on the tap and in a flash Charlie is in the bath tub drinking from the tap and her little tail wagging like crazy. It made me laugh so hard. 

I havent decided if we will keep the name Charlie. She seems to know her name. I dont know how difficult it is to change a dogs name once they are farmilar with it.

Anyways, I've attached way to many pictures below. 

Enjoy!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

She looks so happy! You did a wonderful thing for her and I'm sure she'll pay you back with tons of love for many years to come. I think you could change her name pretty easily if you want to but Charlie is a cute name anyway. Just give her lots of treats and praise when she responds to her new name and she'll catch on in no time. It makes me happy to see a dog that has been through so much get a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I missed the pictures originally. Looks like Chloe likes having a sister and Charlie seems very happy. How are things going after a few days?


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> I missed the pictures originally. Looks like Chloe likes having a sister and Charlie seems very happy. How are things going after a few days?


Yes! Both girls are doing great and are adapting very well. We are having some issues with aggressive play and humping... all of which I think is fixable. 
Thanks for checking up!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for rescuing!! Can't think of a better 'breed' to have!! Won't take long and your girls will be best of friends!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

You could always shorten her name to Char.... So nice to see her so happy, at least she had a great start in her last home before the boyfriend showed his true colors, hope the girlfriend sees the light and kicks him to the curb before he decides to kick her for taking a piece of his food.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> Bless your heart for rescuing!! Can't think of a better 'breed' to have!! Won't take long and your girls will be best of friends!


I should be thanking Charie. She is a loving dog who shares joy everyone she goes. She has a few kinks to work out, but hey who doesnt have some kinks to work out now and then. :--heart:


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> You could always shorten her name to Char.... So nice to see her so happy, at least she had a great start in her last home before the boyfriend showed his true colors, hope the girlfriend sees the light and kicks him to the curb before he decides to kick her for taking a piece of his food.


I would have kicked that boyfriend to the curb. Charlie is a great dog, she really is. I think the incident(s) with the (________enter insult here____________) boyfriend have scared her. I noticed that she can be a little unsure around "alpha" men or larger men. When my boyfriend visits she will bark and bark and loses all self confidence around him for the first 30 minutes. After that first 30 minutes she is fine she starts begging him to play with her, wanting belly rubs and treats.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

That is wonderful you were able to get her and they are getting along! I am sure they will adjust with your watchful eye and direction. Congratulations and you know, we changed Nellie's name when she was 18 months....it was Mia. She still knows Mia but she also knows Cannella, Nellie, Nellie-Belly, Nel and a entire host of other names so you should not worry. Charlie will adjust to her new life, her new name no problem!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Angelina said:


> That is wonderful you were able to get her and they are getting along! I am sure they will adjust with your watchful eye and direction. Congratulations and you know, we changed Nellie's name when she was 18 months....it was Mia. She still knows Mia but she also knows Cannella, Nellie, Nellie-Belly, Nel and a entire host of other names so you should not worry. Charlie will adjust to her new life, her new name no problem!


how was she on recall? i think thats my main concern. She seems to respond very well to charlie... i dont want to confuse her


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I changed both my rescue girls' names. Bailey became Annie and Sophie became Rindy. I liked changing their names because I wanted them to have a new name for their new life. When I got Annie I would call her over by saying Annie Bailey. I eventually quit saying Bailey (after about a week) and it was never an issue. She knew she was Annie! I occasionally would say the name Bailey to see what she would do and she wouldn't even turn her head. Rindy had a tougher start in life so I dropped Sophie immediately and just called her Rindy from the first day I had her. A few days later I said Sophie and she never even looked. I think Charlie will adapt fine if you do decide to change her name.

Bless you for rescuing her. She and Chloe look like a couple of sweethearts!

Note: Both girls were adults when I adopted them. Annie was 2 and Rindy was 5. They obviously would have been very used to their previous names due to their ages, but the name changes didn't phase them.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

> how was she on recall? i think thats my main concern. She seems to respond very well to charlie... i dont want to confuse her
> __________________


Recall is no problem because I don't use her name for recall. I use another word like "come" although I do use her name first before giving a command like "Nellie, COME". The Nellie is so she knows a command is coming then the command. This is what 'they' taught me in family dog class.

You are going to start from the beginning regardless what her name is right? With a long leash and a partner to help call her to you and then your partner and treat back and forth over and over and over until it becomes such a habit....right? 

Don't worry, she will learn her new name quickly along with alot of other things! Congrats again!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Goldens R Great said:


> I changed both my rescue girls' names. Bailey became Annie and Sophie became Rindy. I liked changing their names because I wanted them to have a new name for their new life. When I got Annie I would call her over by saying Annie Bailey. I eventually quit saying Bailey (after about a week) and it was never an issue. She knew she was Annie! I occasionally would say the name Bailey to see what she would do and she wouldn't even turn her head. Rindy had a tougher start in life so I dropped Sophie immediately and just called her Rindy from the first day I had her. A few days later I said Sophie and she never even looked. I think Charlie will adapt fine if you do decide to change her name.
> 
> Bless you for rescuing her. She and Chloe look like a couple of sweethearts!
> 
> Note: Both girls were adults when I adopted them. Annie was 2 and Rindy was 5. They obviously would have been very used to their previous names due to their ages, but the name changes didn't phase them.


Thanks! I have been calling her Charlie since she is listening to the name. I am on the fence about changing her name. I know I should make a decision soon. Now that I know her better, Charlie does seem to fit her. She is athletic and a tom boy. I dont want to leave her with that name if she associates it with negative thoughts.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

How about Karly. Someone won,t ask you how old is he, if you call Karly instead of Charlie. Sounds the same, so Charlie won,t get mixed up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So excited for you! I like Charlie for a girl!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> How about Karly. Someone won,t ask you how old is he, if you call Karly instead of Charlie. Sounds the same, so Charlie won,t get mixed up.


I thought about doing something that sounded similar. The only two that I came up with "Marley" but seeing that she is a white/yellow lab and with the popular book/movie 'Marley and Me' it seemed overrated. I thought about Karley too - I had a friend from gradeschool/highschool but we ended the friendship on a sour note so that name has been tainted. I have been calling her "Char" alot. On a side note, I made myself laugh out loud this morning when I was calling the girls inside from the backyard... I yelled out "Char... Co" when you say them together it sounds like "Charcoal" :--smirk:Thanks for the name idea! Keep them coming.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Debles said:


> So excited for you! I like Charlie for a girl!


Thank you! It does suit her.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

That would be funny to hear. Do they sleep together?


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

2Retrievers222 said:


> That would be funny to hear. Do they sleep together?


During the day they will take naps together. They havent curled up together, but they lay close to each other. 

Chalie is crated during the night until my cat gets use to her. My old cat, Mozart, is getting snippy in his old age. Charlie seems to respect the cat but I wouldnt want an issue at night.


----------

